# Green is the new red this valentines!



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Just received an interesting valentines gift this morning. I'm a guy so of course i wasn't expecting flowers lol but i did i get a 4-foot tall potted guava shrub.

I was like, seriously?! @#$!% (to be child friendly)..

But wait there's more..

Closer inspection reveals that there are 6 critters amongst the leaves.

(Drum roll) *teneng!*




























Not a really big fan of insects coz they're short-lived and i don't wanna get attached but now i think i'm turning a lew leaf, literally LOL


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

oh wow!! what are they?? they're sooo cute!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Those are awesome! I got presents, too! A williamsi gecko and and extra terrarium for one of my crested geckos! Yeay!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

@nikki: Leaf Insects.. They're really nice. They move slowly and doesn't bite 

@hlsiefken: now that's a jackpot there haha!


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

Ooooooh!!!! They're so cool!!!! I think I saw one when I was in Vietnam as a little kid. XD


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I know right! I think the ones from malaysia and vietnam are way bigger


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwww now I want one!! lol


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Edit the slow moving part coz they rarely move! Lol..

After the 3rd day 4 of them were still on the exact same spot haha


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Now this kind of bug is okay with me! I also think those stick bugs are really neat too! My grandma once picked one up thinking it was a stick and all of a sudden it started moving its' legs! It was hysterical. :lol: Have you named these guys?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Not really, they all look alike lol..

Stick insects are scary here, they can be 7 inches long with an alien face @[email protected]


----------



## jersmith (Feb 15, 2014)

I never saw anything like this ... gave me goosebumps


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha! Glad you did lol..

Just discovered something though. Apparently these guys are illegal to own in the US unless you have a USDA license so that's why they're not as popular there


----------

